# Leading California Alt-Energy Expert Found Dead in His Home



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

UC Berkeley associate professor and energy expert Alex Farrell collaborated on California's low-carbon blueprint.

More...


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmmm... I wonder why the cause of death was not disclosed...


----------



## tazdotnet (Apr 9, 2008)

if it was an ordinary death they would say how he died... hmmmm... was it a disgruntled oil company employee wanting to keep the country oil dependant for another hundred years?... Nah, they just have too many illeagals on the crew determining the cause of death... habla ingles?...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Boy, won't the conspiracy nuts have fun with this!!!


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

haha @ too many immigrant detectives. 

Don't get me wrong. I'm not trying to start anything here. I was just wondering out loud.  Heck, if one of my loved ones had died in an unpleasant way, I would probably not want it posted all over the news either. I don't know which is worse.


----------

